

So you have an app idea... - andrewcross
http://www.andrewcross.ca/2011/08/29/so-you-have-an-app-idea/

======
andrewcross
What do you say to people who have this "world changing app" and want you to
make it for free? Keep in mind these are usually friends and an "eff off"
isn't really viable.

